# Daten speichern (ohne DB)



## anfang_java (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit java. Ich erstelle einen Terminplaner. Ich muss dann selber Datum, Uhrzeit, Betreff usw. eingeben. Das ist noch kein Problem. Alles mit JTextFielder. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie füge ich  neue Daten hinzu? Ich werde kein DB benutzen. Was gibt es sonst für andere Möglichkeiten. Ich suche seit gestern nach etwas passendes. Ich brauche von euch kein Quelltext, sondern Suchbegriffe, Klassen, Interfaces oder ähnliches. 

Ich bin ziemlich am Anfang von Java, jetzt komme ich nicht mehr weiter und brauche Hilfe.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Blakh (18. Mai 2010)

Indem du Daten eingibst ???:L Versteh die Fragestellung nicht. 

Meinst du Speichern/Laden von Daten? Da gibts Datenbank, Dateien ...


----------



## Java.getSkill() (18. Mai 2010)

Speichere doch einfach in txt dateien.

Jeder neue Eintrag ist eine neue Zeile in der txt Datei und die verschiedenen parameter pro Eintrag werden durch "," getrennt. Dann musst du das beim Starten deines Programms einfach nur wieder einlesen.


----------



## Nicer (19. Mai 2010)

wobei eine txt auch eine art datenbank ist 

nun eine verständnisfrage :

wenn du sagst ohne DB , meinst du dann ohne MySQL / Excel / Access Datenbank oder komplett ohne speichern in ein file ?

falls du komplett ohne speichern in ein file meinst wäre ein Array , eine List oder ein Vector die Lösung , falls du nur ohne richtige DB meinst kannst du einfach per BufferedWriter eine .txt datei erstellen und befüllen


----------



## ARadauer (19. Mai 2010)

> wobei eine txt auch eine art datenbank ist


würde ich nicht unterschreiben...


----------



## Nicer (19. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir ist eine Datenbank alles in dem ich daten fest einspeichern kann , und das ist in einer TXT jawohl der fall  aber das ist meinesachtens wie sovieles Interpretationssache.


----------



## nrg (19. Mai 2010)

würd serialisierung vorschlagen


----------



## Gastredner (19. Mai 2010)

Nicer hat gesagt.:


> aber das ist meinesachtens wie sovieles Interpretationssache.


Im Prinzip stimmt das schon - da man aber meistens, wenn man im AE-Bereich von einer "DB" spricht, eigentlich ein DBMS meint, ist das Ganze dann schon wieder etwas weniger stimmig...

Warum willst du keine Datenbank benutzen? Für deine Zwecke wäre das eine sinnvolle Wahl.
Alternativen wären die Speicherung in einer Textdatei oder die Serialisierung, wobei ich dann eher die Textdatei wählen würde. Speichern als XML wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, vielleicht über JAXB.


----------



## Foermchen82 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich würde auch einfach nur die Datenstruktur auf die Platte serialisieren. Da braucht man sich keine Gedanken über das strukturierte Schreiben und Lesen von TXT-Dateien machen.


----------



## Nicer (19. Mai 2010)

wobei XML Schreiben / Lesen auch nicht grade trivial ist 



> Ich bin ziemlich am Anfang von Java, jetzt komme ich nicht mehr weiter und brauche Hilfe.



von daher würde ich das nicht empfehlen


----------



## Gastredner (19. Mai 2010)

Nicer hat gesagt.:


> wobei XML Schreiben / Lesen auch nicht grade trivial ist


Mit JAXB? Die Klasse für einen Termin mit ein paar Annotationen versehen und dann die Liste aller Termine mit JAXB in XML persistieren - fertig.

Mich würde allerdings weiterhin interessieren, _wieso_ der TE keine DB nutzen will.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Mai 2010)

> Mich würde allerdings weiterhin interessieren, wieso der TE keine DB nutzen will.


weils im zu überdimensioniert ist?


----------



## The_S (19. Mai 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> weils im zu überdimensioniert ist?



Gibt ja auch schlanke DBs wie H2 oder so ...


----------

